# Fivenet wireless service!



## amd4life (Sep 27, 2010)

Guys,
Just checked out the five net site&they have some wireless service plans..i wasnt aware of it..is anyone using their wireless service?
Any feedback from users would be appreciated..thanks..


----------



## ico (Sep 27, 2010)

Please share the link to their website.


----------



## amd4life (Sep 27, 2010)

ico said:


> Please share the link to their website.



heres the link...

Wireless Broadband Plans | Five Network Solution (India) Ltd


----------

